# Car-lack 68 Shampoo Review



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

*The product - Car-lack 68 Premium Shampoo Concentrate (1000ml)*​
Purchased from Tim at cleanyourcar.co.uk










*Product blurb*;

*Shampoo Concentrate
Cleans intensive and re-greasing​*
1. Wash-up the surface with clean water.
2. Add 4-6 caps full of shampoo concentrate into 10 litres of water and clean the surface thoroughly. Afterwards wash-up with clear water.

Keep out the reach of children!
Do not use in bright sunshine! Protect against freeze.
Ingredients (according EG-instruction):
5-15% anionic tenside, antidegradant.
Further ingredients: salts, scent.










Information from cleanyourcar.co.uk' website;

Carlack 68*Re-Greasing shampoo is a unique formulation that helps prevent dehydration of the paintwork that in turn prevents oxidisation (dull spots) of paint, clearcoat and other surfaces. This product has been formulated to a concentrate so only one capful is required to a full 5 litres of water.
This product will also remove dirt, grime and other contaminants without impacting previous layers of wax or acrylic sealant.
1000ml bottle

*Price* - The shampoo is available from cleanyourcar.co.uk priced at £7.95 (inc VAT)

However if you are buying more bottles of the product you do get a bulk buy discount from Tim;

*Quantity Discounts*:

Quantity: 2-5 6+
Price: £7.16 £6.76
You save: 10% 15%

As this is a well priced shampoo buying only two bottles will save you 10% making it an even more cost effective product, and a viable option to people wanting an alternative shampoo that is good value.

The scent is pleasant and not over-powering giving off a slight citrus smell, by no means as nice smelling as some shampoo's such as the popular Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild (BTBM), but on the whole a nice fragrance. But obviously the effectiveness of the product has nothing to do with the smell, so I would be willing to compromise on smell, for a product that punches well above its weight delivering great cleaning power, good lubricity all for a decent price.

*The Test*;

Car tested on - Fiat Grande Punto, Crossover Black, currently wearing two layers of Dodo Juice Supernatural applied approximately 6 weeks ago.
As you will see in the before photographs, theres is a fair bit of road grime - the joys of living in a rural area owning a black car. But generally the car doesn't get too much dirtier than this; I am sure many of you like me have a well protected car and never let it get 'too' dirty, so I think the test is fair for the 'average' forum member.





































In the bucket I added 2 capfuls to 10 litres, as on a well protected car I think that the recommended 4-6 capfuls by Car-lack is just wasting product.
2 capfuls work very well and in the bucket it foamed up extremely well, however suds aren't everything.



















The bottle is compact in shape for a 1litre bottle and the opening is covered, with a small hole in the middle as pictured thus allowing you to more carefully pour out the product into the cap which ensure no wastage's.
The viscosity is relatively high but not too runny nor too thick therefore making it easy to pour and to me shows that is should be quite lubricating making it safer on the paintwork.
When the solution is all in the bucket I run my hand round the bucket and the water and shampoo feels sufficiently lubricated, maybe not quite so much as my current favourite shampoo BTBM but definately feels like a decent shampoo in the bucket.

When washing the car the mitt glides very well over the paintwork and you can really 'feel' the lubrication and suds when gently wiping over the car.



















*The results:*

(Really frustrating but just as I started drying off the car it started to rain, luckily dashed inside and got a few final photos though before it started to get really heavy)




























One thing I really liked about the shampoo was the fact it is VERY easy to rinse off which is a big plus point.
When rinsed off the cars beading and sheeting was rejuvenated and the Supernatural still showing its there; the shampoo does not leave behind its own protection but shows it has great cleaning power.
As you can see in the final photo's the car came up extremely well which is what is expected.
I found that the Car-lack 68 shampoo cleaned very very well, a few light passes with the mitt and the dirt was gone and most importantly whilst doing these passes the mitt glided across the paintwork making me feel that I was being gentle towards the paintwork and hopefully ensuring a minimal chance of inducing swirl marks.
So on the whole I am extremely pleased with the product and definately will be using it again and again.
Its a slightly over-looked shampoo that is not mentioned too much on the forum, but I feel that this is up there with the best of them and all at a very good price at £7.95 for 1litre I will happily buy it again.
Compared to other shampoo' that I have tried (these include, AG, Meg's, CG and Dodo Juice) I would say its one of my favourites but not quite as good as BTBM. But in comparison it works out cheaper than BTBM and at the end of the day cleans brilliantly so I am happy to award Car-lacks shampoo.

85%


----------



## Dieni (Jan 25, 2010)

Hmmm, this looks almost identical to the Wurth Shampoo, same colour, same description of viscosity etc...

Thanks for the review and the photos. Could you please tell me approximately how much liquid does a cap hold? I am building a Shampoo table which shows how much each wash would cost and I want to confirm the dilution ratio of Carlack 68


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I expect it might be, as Klasse AIO and SG is very similar to carlack. 

I was going to opt for this, have you tried Dodo Supernatural ?


----------



## mitchcook (Oct 6, 2009)

Carlack & Wurth are built off the same formula I believe.
Seems like the Carlack formula is everywhere... With each different company claiming to be on a 'newer' or 'latest gen' formula.
Interesting...


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Just measured how much a cap can hold, had to use a measuring jug so a bit hard to measure such a small amount but approximately each caps hold between 15-20ml but iirc a capful is 15ml


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

JJ_ said:


> I expect it might be, as Klasse AIO and SG is very similar to carlack.
> 
> I was going to opt for this, have you tried Dodo Supernatural ?


I havent tried Supernatural but I have tried Sour Power and Born To Be Mild, and I have to say Carlack' shampoo is very very good, for the money and amount you get it certain does a very nice job. It cleans very well, luby and suds up well. I would say I prefer BTBM but for me there isnt that much in it.
You wont be disappointed with Carlacks shampoo :thumb:


----------



## Dieni (Jan 25, 2010)

Edward101 said:


> Just measured how much a cap can hold, had to use a measuring jug so a bit hard to measure such a small amount but approximately each caps hold between 15-20ml but iirc a capful is 15ml


Well, if you have to put 4 to 6 caps in 10l, that means 60ml to 90ml in 10l which seems quite a lot of shampoo. So a 1l bottle will only last 12 to 16 washes. Which makes it quite expensive to use.

My wurth shampoo gives you a higher dilution ratio. Let me go and check the label.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Dieni said:


> Well, if you have to put 4 to 6 caps in 10l, that means 60ml to 90ml in 10l which seems quite a lot of shampoo. So a 1l bottle will only last 12 to 16 washes. Which makes it quite expensive to use.
> 
> My wurth shampoo gives you a higher dilution ratio. Let me go and check the label.


I used 2 capfuls today and it worked extremely well, also on cleanyourcars site it states 2 capfuls per 10litre, as to me 4-6 capfuls seems a bit strong. Also on a well protected car I dont think you really need such a strong dilution, but as shown in the pictures 2 capfuls worked very well and I wont be using anymore than that as to me would be wasting product.
Ross will probably be on here soon, he's used it before :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice review Ed:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice review Edward :thumb:


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Good stuff Ed, shampoo reviews have a new benchmark


----------



## Tom42 (Oct 13, 2009)

Great review (Y)


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

mitchcook said:


> Carlack & Wurth are built off the same formula I believe.
> Seems like the Carlack formula is everywhere... With each different company claiming to be on a 'newer' or 'latest gen' formula.
> Interesting...


Could anybody please confirm if Wurth Shampoo performs as good as Carlack Shampoo. The Carlack dealer in our country seems to have vanished and all I can find is Wurth now.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Very bad dilution rates so an expensive way to wash a car imo.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Its a great shampoo!.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

I've been using for a bout 1year, and really like it. I use only 2 capfulls to 10 litres, and its fine for me. Nice review Ed.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

And do you guys think Wurth is the same?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The older thicker version is much better,seems the new bottles are much more watery and IMO not as good.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

and what do you know about shampoo's Ross :thumb:


----------



## neo8047 (May 5, 2006)

Thanks for the review. I bought this a few years ago but never got round to using it so it is time to pull it off the shelf!


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

athol said:


> I've been using for a bout 1year, and really like it. I use only 2 capfulls to 10 litres, and its fine for me. Nice review Ed.


If this is the stuff i tried it is pretty slick! Will have to be purchasing some of this too... damn another shampoo to buy

Cheers for the review Ed


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

I've been using Dodo BTBM, one cap per bucket which works well and I still have about 2/3 of a bottle left after nearly a year. Noting that CarLack's shampoo is just £8 for 1L with an apparently higher dosage vs. Dodo's £8 for 0.5L, how long does your £8 last, roughly?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The older formula was better.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

Of which? :-D


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The Carlack shampoo.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

At this rate my Dodo Juice should see me into 2013 so I'll perhaps give CarLack a try then.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I might have to dig this out the back of my stuff... I bore of shampoos after a bit


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice review!

I like it too...
It really is a nice shampoo, although I always want to try something new this is a shampoo I could come back to.


----------

